# (Paleosuchus palpebrosus) Curvs Dwarf Caiman WANTED!!



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi, I'm after a young Curvs Dwarf Caiman if anybody knows of any? I've currently got a man in Ireland who says he can get me one but after the problems I've had with Dan Fryer I'm not putting all my eggs in one basket. Hopfully the man will come threw but this is my plan B...

I'm after a young Paleosuchus palpebrosus...Curvs Dwarf Caiman!! Not a spec so I don't need to know if your local pet shop has a spec Caiman on display please & I also know Viper&Vine have got a Dwarf Caiman in but its way to large for my encloser at the moment.

I do have a DWAL and a copy can be Emailed to anybody who has Curvs Dwarf caiman for sale...

Thanks
Seb


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

ChopChop said:


> Hi, I'm after a young Curvs Dwarf Caiman if anybody knows of any? I've currently got a man in Ireland who says he can get me one but after the problems I've had with Dan Fryer I'm not putting all my eggs in one basket. Hopfully the man will come threw but this is my plan B...
> 
> I'm after a young Paleosuchus palpebrosus...Curvs Dwarf Caiman!! Not a spec so I don't need to know if your local pet shop has a spec Caiman on display please & I also know Viper&Vine have got a Dwarf Caiman in but its way to large for my encloser at the moment.
> 
> ...


wow,thought you had your crocodile?i'll keep look out for you and ask my friend,he got me a few things that are hard to come by!!good luck!!

its :censor: when you have everything ready and you can't get the animal you want!!


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

gav.b1984 said:


> wow,thought you had your crocodile?i'll keep look out for you and ask my friend,he got me a few things that are hard to come by!!good luck!!
> 
> its :censor: when you have everything ready and you can't get the animal you want!!


I have been turning them down pal because I had one orderd but its been 4 month now an still no Caiman!!!! So I've given up and I'm putting the word out again


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

ChopChop said:


> I have been turning them down pal because I had one orderd but its been 4 month now an still no Caiman!!!! So I've given up and I'm putting the word out again


Reptile Forums - View Profile: Varanaman

have you tryed him for a caiman?seen him advertising on here that he had some species of caiman?


Varanaman








Super Regular








Join Date: Apr 2007
Location: London
Posts: 178 
  









:2thumb:
_We hope to have both _
_Cuvier's [*Paleosuchus palpebrosus*] _
_and _
_Schneider's [*Paleosuchus trigonatus*] _
_included with an import of Amazon Basin snakes in about 4 weeks time. _
_Estimated cost £300.00 each._

_PM if interested and I'll let you know when they arrive _



Varanaman








Super Regular








Join Date: Apr 2007
Location: London
Posts: 178 
  









:2thumb:
_We hope to have both _
_Cuvier's [*Paleosuchus palpebrosus*] _
_and _
_Schneider's [*Paleosuchus trigonatus*] _
_included with an import of Amazon Basin snakes in about 4 weeks time. _
_Estimated cost £300.00 each._

_PM if interested and I'll let you know when they arrive _


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

PM sent pal cheers


----------

